# cancel by dates



## Tacoma (Nov 20, 2018)

I always forget when the cancel by dates change. Does anyone remember or can you tell me where to find them. For example when does it change from cancelling 30 days out to being able to cancel 10 days out.

TIA
Joan


----------



## samara64 (Nov 20, 2018)

At 90 days. 

If you book 91 or earlier, you have to cancel 30 days or more out. 90 days and less, it is 10 days cancellation. 

If you book 2 to 14 days out you will have 48 hours before check in to cancel.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 21, 2018)

Also your Reservation Confirmation should list the must cancel by date.


----------



## taterhed (Nov 21, 2018)

Cancellations You may cancel without penalty (loss of credits) when you follow these guidelines:

*Reservation made...*........................*Cancel no later than...*
  13 months to 91 days in advance........30 days prior to arrival
  90 days to 15 days in advance............10 days prior to arrival
  14 days to 48 hours in advance...........48 hours prior to arrival
  47 hours to 0 hours in advance............No cancellations allowed


• Cancellations outside of these guidelines will automatically be penalized with a loss of credits. If another owner    picks up your cancelled space you may be eligible for a refund of credits in the event that the size of unit you had   reserved goes completely booked. Contact Owner Care and request an audit of your account shortly after your    cancelled reservation would have been completed.

• Cancellations made due to documented emergencies will be reviewed and considered on a case by case basis.

or, if you're a visual person.....


----------

